# I am about ready to give up



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am about to give up the more I read the more complicated it seems to be . You guys that said salt is as easy as freshwater shame on you . I don not have fish that grow feet and walk around. I dont have to hand feed freshwater fish. I do not have to buy water. I quess this whole thing is stressing me out .


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> I am about to give up the more I read the more complicated it seems to be . You guys that said salt is as easy as freshwater shame on you . I don not have fish that grow feet and walk around. I dont have to hand feed freshwater fish. I do not have to buy water. I quess this whole thing is stressing me out .


 It's all relative! I wouldn't have the least idea how to do a planted tank, and all this talk of CO2 and soil and stuff is very confusing to me, especially when I have a very bad brown thumb... BUT if you have any experience in all that, I'm sure you'll say it's easy, I shouldn't be scared!

Same with SW.

Don't start too small, but not too big either. Around 30 gallons is probably a good place to start- big enough to be stable, small enough to not break the bank.

You don't HAVE to use special store-bought or RO water; the only reason why we do is to reduce nutrients and stuff in the water; your tap water might be fine, who knows? If you are starting with basic fish and corals, it probably won't be a huge deal yet.

Start with a tank with basic live rock and some sand, with a powerhead or two circulating the water. You don't need to use one of those ehiem things or those filter things that suck water out of the tank, put it through a filter and pump it back in. SW is different that way. You CAN if you want, but a sump with a refugium is WAY better than a canister filter. But you don't need to add that right away.

Most people don't feed their corals and fish with a spot feeder twice or three times a day like all the fish websites recommend. I have a real life and other commitments like kids and video games and marital bliss. My fish get fed once a day and if they don't like that, then they can either order takeout or leave. Sometimes I even miss a day or two if I'm away.  Everybody's fine and I've never lost a fish due to lack of food.

Everything in my system I added as I went, as needed. I still don't have a calcium reactor or Phosban reactor or a UV sterilizer or any of that fancy stuff. Just start basic and learn as you go. Soon you will get rid of all your FW tanks and want nothing but SW!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Totally agree with Kevin, you just learn as you go lets say cos reading makes it looks more complicated than really is.
In saltwater nothing happens overnight so be patient and once you go salty you will never go backy..


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

"I am about ready to give up" 

I did not give up even with my broken English and you planning to do it..
The guys on the forum is really helpful and going trough posts in "Marine equipment" section will also help. The biggest obstacle that I see in SW is the money. Everything is more expensive, but you can always buy used (but it will take time)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I agree, the initial set up is a PITA. If it is well thought out and well managed these should only be one time purchases.


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

*SW rookie*

I started sw hobby 'bout a year ago. It's a learning process (read, research
and ask questions). Lost a few fish along the way (rookie mistakes). Bless the internet, half of my gear I bought used, light and skimmer online, lifestock fr 
LFS. I think SW tank takes more time to mature so patience is the key, although
it does get fustrating sometime.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> I am about to give up the more I read the more complicated it seems to be . You guys that said salt is as easy as freshwater shame on you . I don not have fish that grow feet and walk around. I dont have to hand feed freshwater fish. I do not have to buy water. I quess this whole thing is stressing me out .


You should give up now, cause you'll never accomplish something successful with that attitude. (That's sarcasm, intended to get you on track btw) As others have said in other ways... Don't take it all on at once! Build your tank one success at a time.

Just start a simple tank, with your clownfish pair, a cleaner shrimp and small army of blueleg/scarlet hermits. And just button polyps and mushrooms for Coral. And lots of Caulerpa Prolifera (macroalgae plant). Leave the Anemone for after you've had some successes. Powerful skimmer and high flow in the tank)

With this, you should be able to treat it almost like a FW tank. No need to hand feed select corals or fish. Nothing requiring complicated dosing or water parameters. Just do thrice weekly evaporation topups (with NON-Salted water), and weekly 25% waterchanges as you would on a FW tank. Always use RO water for your Salt/water mix used for waterchanges.

Don't plan or research too too far ahead. Keep in the now, and know what's needed now. It's good to know what you want to end up with eventually, but I guarentee that will change along the way as you learn.

Aim for a successful beautiful little marine reef tank, and when you consider something additional for it, weigh it's worth against it's needs, and whether it compromises the "simple maintenance" of your tank.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> I am about to give up the more I read the more complicated it seems to be . You guys that said salt is as easy as freshwater shame on you . I don not have fish that grow feet and walk around. I dont have to hand feed freshwater fish. I do not have to buy water. I quess this whole thing is stressing me out .


Are you going for a reef tank or a FOWLR tank? I didn't find it particularly difficult to set up my FOWLR, just had to buy extra equipment.

Here's what I did:


put sand in tank
mix up saltwater
put saltwater in tank, wait until all the sand settles down
buy live rock and put into tank
wait until tank is cycled
put in clown fish
put in chaeto
sit back and enjoy


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmmm, dunno who said "it's as easy as freshwater", I know I'd never say that. When ever I come across a saltwater virgin, I tell them READ, READ and one more thing, READ before you commit yourself to the hobby and before you buy any saltwater livestock. From time to time I've made myself a hypocrite by not doing this and learned things the hard way. Despite having done this for years now and having learnt A LOT of things, I honestly still consider myself a newbie. Far more variables and things to learn about in saltwater which makes it both more interesting and more challenging.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

Definitely don't give up.... It is an amazing hobby and very relaxing to watch. One thing you might want to look at are the RedSea MAX aquarium setups. I have a 34gal version and they are really good starter kits to get you going. They even have bigger ones now since I bought mine.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> I am about to give up the more I read the more complicated it seems to be . You guys that said salt is as easy as freshwater shame on you . I don not have fish that grow feet and walk around. I dont have to hand feed freshwater fish. I do not have to buy water. I quess this whole thing is stressing me out .


watch you tube videos to see other people's setup and feed your hunger for SW tanks, this should get you going ( atleast it did to me lol ).

Also, my tip to you get a cellphone or tablet (if you don't have one yet) that has internet access and use it to research something (especially livestock) while your at the LFS. In this way, you can verify whatever the sales rep is telling you.

oh start with this video


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Youtube is more than a great resource for inspirational tanks, but one for "How to's" also.

I've enjoyed watching some of this guys videos: http://www.youtube.com/user/newyorksteelo


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry guys guess I just got frustrated and Thank You for all your help. My tank did not come this weekend so I am going to wait for a while. I am sure I will need more help but everything you guys said is much appreciated


----------

